# DSP1100 and REQW



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Behringer DSP1100 which I have set up manually for my IFB sub some years ago. Now I would like to try setting it up with REQW but only the DSP1124 is mentioned in the guide. 

Does anyone know if REQW would work with the DSP1100 also?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it will. The filters are set up in the same manner with both.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Wayne - should make it much easier than the last time time I did this!


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

chevron said:


> I have a Behringer DSP1100 which I have set up manually for my IFB sub some years ago. Now I would like to try setting it up with REQW but only the DSP1124 is mentioned in the guide.
> 
> Does anyone know if REQW would work with the DSP1100 also?


I'm trying to establish bidirectional connection to a DSP1100P,

via the 'retrieve filter settings from equaliser' but it is greyed out...
?
REW5 Beta5
would be nice to be able to request/receive a dump ...
and work with the filters in realtime

TIA

Klaus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Behringer do not (to my knowledge) publish the format of the dump output leaving no way to determine the corresponding filter settings, hence the interface to the BFD is send only.


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the DSP1100P can dump sysex...
Behringer ?
Klaus


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

With
http://behringerdownload.de/_software/dsp1100.zip
I think to have done dumps

Wouldn't the dump format be the same for in / out ?
I wouldn't mind to dump manually *into* REW

Thanks 

Klaus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure, the dump format is the same for in/out, but there is no information on how to interpret the values that are embedded within that dump. It is just a list of numbers, hence there is no way to show or control the corresponding filter settings from REW.


----------

